# 40+ Trout, released 13 over 6lbs EPIC!



## Capt. Derek Lechler (May 9, 2006)

Yesterday, I had Glen, Scott, and Cut, we started at daylight. The conditions were foggy but calm and the water temp was 62. We grinded all day and the bite was steady, fished a few different spots and the all produced solid fish. We ended the day with 40+ trout, biggest was 7.5 and 8 reds. Fatboys and soft dines were the ticket.

I have some open dates still for this Spring, check out my website www.captdereklechler.com for rates and details


----------

